# USB optical mouse turning off



## johnedelen (Feb 10, 2008)

Today when I plugged my IPOD into one of my USB ports my optical mouse stopped working which is plugged into a different USB port. I restarted my computer and the mouse was fine, but when I went to plug the IPOD in again, my mouse immediately stopped working. 

I replaced my power supply about 3 weeks ago but never had any issues with connecting my IPOD since then and I do it almost daily. Also, I will occasionally get the acknowledgment noise that some peripheral is being connected or disconnected from my computer. I can't think of anything that has changed since yesterday. Could this be related to not getting enough power to my USB ports? I'm at a loss.

John


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

get a self powered hub and plug it into there and see if it makes a difference they only cost approx $23
http://www.amazon.com/4PORT-480MBPS-Self-Powered-USB/dp/B000085BAU
they will be cheaper if you look around


----------

